
Ask HN: Anybody know what type of hardware Vultr and DigitalOcean are using - sdesol
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m trying to make sense of some benchmark numbers that I got while testing my indexing engine on $10&#x2F;month DigitalOcean and Vultr VPS.  Vultr performed a lot better than DigitalOcean and I&#x27;m guessing it&#x27;s because DigitalOcean has more saturated servers, due to being more popular.  If this is the case, one would expect performance numbers to equalize once&#x2F;if Vultr becomes as popular as DigitalOcean.<p>If you have any information on their hardware specs, I would like to know.  And if you don&#x27;t feel comfortable posting the information here, send me a private email, which is in my profile.<p>Cheers
======
mtmail
[http://serverbear.com/benchmarks/vps](http://serverbear.com/benchmarks/vps)
shows graphs over time in case that helps you judge how the performance has
changed over months.

~~~
jaxb
Looks like they stopped updating the data in 2014.

